# Mainframe Systems Programmer in Amsterdam



## gidon.lando (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,
I have 7 years experience as a mainframe systems programmer, I also have an american citizenship. 
I wondering what would be the best way to go about finding a jobs in Amsterdam.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

gidon.lando said:


> Hello,
> I have 7 years experience as a mainframe systems programmer, I also have an american citizenship.
> I wondering what would be the best way to go about finding a jobs in Amsterdam.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Does your mainframe have access to Google?


----------



## gidon.lando (Sep 20, 2013)

Helpfull..


----------

